# Virginia is probably going legal soon.



## sharonp (Dec 16, 2020)

So, Governor Northam made a statement that all taxes raised from recreation marijuana will go towards elementary school classes. I guess we are going legal soon. 
He didn't give a date but they had a working group that finished their report last month. I hope it is in January.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 16, 2020)

sharonp said:


> So, Governor Northam made a statement that all taxes raised from recreation marijuana will go towards elementary school classes. I guess we are going legal soon.
> He didn't give a date but they had a working group that finished their report last month. I hope it is in January.


That would be awesome. South Carolina still has heavy penalties for growers and users. No decriminalization or anything. Its still worse than being caught with crack, meth, or pills.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 17, 2020)

that would be awesome....I have family and friends in Virginia.....










						Virginia Governor’s Budget Funds Marijuana Expungements And Preparation For Legalization
					

The governor of Virginia on Wednesday unveiled a budget proposal that “lays the groundwork to legalize marijuana” by including millions of dollars to support efforts to expunge cannabis convictions as well as steps to set up the state to eventually implement a system of commercial sales. Gov...




					www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## Chad.Westport (Dec 17, 2020)

nice


----------



## sharonp (Dec 17, 2020)

RonnieB said:


> That would be awesome. South Carolina still has heavy penalties for growers and users. No decriminalization or anything. Its still worse than being caught with crack, meth, or pills.


It has been decriminalized for people having an ounce or less, and is only a $25 fine. Growing is still a felony though.


----------



## sharonp (Dec 17, 2020)

The only bad thing is the amount of time it might take to draft legislation.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 18, 2020)

I read that it was going to be a minimum of 2 years.


----------



## sharonp (Dec 18, 2020)

kevinn said:


> I read that it was going to be a minimum of 2 years.


That is a long time. It would be nice if they allowed people to grow their own. I could probably get a medical marijuana card but there aren't any dispensaries where I live and they might not let me have both pain medication and weed.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 18, 2020)

"expunge cannabis convictions"  A little late for me.


----------



## sharonp (Dec 18, 2020)

kevinn said:


> "expunge cannabis convictions"  A little late for me.



I have a misdemeanor. I lost my license for six months after I paid off my fines. They are not doing that anymore.


----------



## JoseyWales (Dec 18, 2020)

kevinn said:


> I read that it was going to be a minimum of 2 years.


Why? other states have already done it, use it as a template. The best thing about legal pot is you what's in it, and it's fun.


----------



## sharonp (Dec 18, 2020)

Northam's term is up in 2021, so maybe they will use another states guidelines.


----------



## Jasesq (Dec 18, 2020)

They shouldn't follow Illinois' model. We have dispensaries that have little to no product. The one saving grace is that if you have a medical card you can legally have up to five plants. A mother, 2 in veg and 2 in flower. Its nor considered a plant unless its 5 inches tall so make clones and use the best for the next veg. Even if you have more its a $200 fine and not even a misdemeanor. Just a petty offense.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 18, 2020)

Getting a medical card in Virginia is very difficult.  It is limited to diseases like epilepsy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 18, 2020)

Spend the night with Hippie,then show them your ass and you will get a medical card.


----------



## kevinn (Dec 18, 2020)

They don't give medical cards for stupidity


----------



## sharonp (Dec 19, 2020)

The THC for medical marijuana is low here too. They don't want people getting high from it.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 19, 2020)

now that the genie is out of the bottle , it’s almost hilarious watching the authorities trying to sort it all out..

just tell them it’s all hemp!...hemp cookies , hemp shatter , hemp flowers , everything I smoke , eat , or vape is cbd hemp only........then they leave you alone because they cannot afford to test everything at the laboratory 

cbd and hemp for the victory!


----------



## Wannabe_Biker (Dec 19, 2020)

When cannabis became legal in Canada the government looked at is a cash cow.
At upwards of $12.00 a gram with 18% taxes or more on top of that the cannabis dispensaries
will not get any of my business. There is no guarantee of quality and I have heard horror
stories of people getting moldy cannabis.

Right after legalization several large grow companies were licensed and had a lot of growing pains.
Small growers were shut out.
Expensive dispensary licenses were issued and stores opened but could not get product.
The joke was "Only the government could loose money dealing drugs"
It is not really legalization more like prohibition 2.0.

We are allowed to grow 4 plants per household and a maximum one ounce in possession
on your person. Different provinces allow different quantities in your home.
I believe a pound is the max where I live.
Medical licenses allow some to grow more but they are costly and a pain to get.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 19, 2020)

I could give two shits if Texas ever goes legal. All it does is bring regulations and taxes and hurt small growers trying to pay some bills. Fk government regulated weed.
Ive been getting dank shit for yrs without the government stepping in a screwing things up.
Decriminalize and Pass a law that allows ppl to grow  their own personal shit and leave ppl alone.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## sharonp (Dec 19, 2020)

It seems as if the anti-government militias have now aligned themselves with Elizabethan Christians.  Everything is getting backwards and upside down.

I just want to grow my own weed. Their are talks of making sure minority communities and small cannabis farmers are not going to be pushed out by large grow operations. Additionally, they say the tax money is suppose to go to pre-k and elementary schools in some of the same districts. I hope that happens. Although, another party could come into power and change all that.  It can't happen soon enough though as I have to get drug tested in order to get my pain medications.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2020)

When they talk they lie. They are not going to protect small growers no more then Walmart protects small businesses. Another fking lie to get the vote.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 20, 2020)

sharonp said:


> It has been decriminalized for people having an ounce or less, and is only a $25 fine. Growing is still a felony though.


Please show me that law. Im not saying you're wrong, but would ask to see your source


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 20, 2020)

South Carolina Marijuana Laws | SC Cannabis Laws | Marijuana and the Law
					

Marijuana - medical and recreational - is illegal in South Carolina and the laws and regulations are somewhat on the strict side.




					www.marijuanaandthelaw.com


----------



## sharonp (Dec 25, 2020)

RonnieB said:


> Please show me that law. Im not saying you're wrong, but would ask to see your source


You want to see the Virginia law? If you follow the link it says that even though it is illegal it is only first offense a $25 civil fine.

The Virginia Code treats marijuana possession differently than it does for other controlled substances. 

Specifically, as of July 1st, 2020, the Code classifies a first offense of marijuana possession as a *minor civil violation* with a maximum fine of $25.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 25, 2020)

sharonp said:


> You want to see the Virginia law? If you follow the link it says that even though it is illegal it is only first offense a $25 civil fine.
> 
> The Virginia Code treats marijuana possession differently than it does for other controlled substances.
> 
> Specifically, as of July 1st, 2020, the Code classifies a first offense of marijuana possession as a *minor civil violation* with a maximum fine of $25.


Ohhhhj. I got a 700 dollar ticket in va once for having a radar detector lol


----------



## sharonp (Dec 25, 2020)

They use to take your license for owing fines, it is quite the racket.  They don't want to help people they just keep making them pay money.


----------

